# Looking for replacment strap/bracelet for Longines Legend Diver



## nikleb (Oct 22, 2011)

The second, movable strap holder broke on my Longings Legend Diver. Also, the hole that I am using on the strap is rather large. Probably time to replace my strap.
What are my options? Can I find an original strap? Should I, or are there better options?

I believe it is this watch:
https://www.longines.com/watches/heritage-collection/l3-674-4-50-0


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

With regard to getting a replacement original strap... There is some info about the straps in this thread, including that the reference for the current strap is L682150802. 
Perhaps contact your local AD with that reference and see if they have them (or can order them). Alternatively, search on google or eBay using that reference.

For other strap options, the  "Official Longines Legend Diver Thread" is a great source for inspiration - the LLD seems to be a chameleon watch that looks great on almost any strap/bracelet.

Personally I have put mine on a  Hirsch "George" Performance Strap and love it.


----------



## nikleb (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you for the part number and references.

I somehow vaguely remember that there was shorter version of the original strap. However, I never go it.
Is there a shorter version indeed?



spronston said:


> With regard to getting a replacement original strap... There is some info about the straps in this thread, including that the reference for the current strap is L682150802.
> Perhaps contact your local AD with that reference and see if they have them (or can order them). Alternatively, search on google or eBay using that reference.
> 
> For other strap options, the  "Official Longines Legend Diver Thread" is a great source for inspiration - the LLD seems to be a chameleon watch that looks great on almost any strap/bracelet.
> ...


----------

